# Gamedog Guardian rescue group



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I got a phone call yesterday from them asking if I wold do an interview for an article the owner of the site wants to do on my kennel. They want to talk about the working aspect of the breed. I did check out the site because the name had me wondering about them but after looking around I understand the name more and they look like a good group. My question is has anyone worked with them or personally know more about them? I try to be very careful about who my business and kennel associates with and so far they look good but personally knowledge of them would be best. Thanks!

Home | Game Dog Guardian


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

You might check to see if they have a Facebook group. That might give you more details.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

The picture on the bottom right of the page is interesting kinda gives the wrong impression. You thinking about doing it?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's there Facebook.......

Game Dog Guardian | Facebook


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

> Like so many other "pit bulls" Leonidas saw the worst of what people can be. The first time he knew the touch of human hands, he was maimed in a ritual of pointless violence. *Treachery was the pit that would test his fighting spirit - and he tested game. * Despite the pain and betrayal he endured, he lives life with trust and love and with the exuberance he was born with. With the gamest of spirits and bull dog determination, Leonidas exemplifies and brings out the best in all of us. In the end, like his namesake, Leonidas is strong - strong enough for everyone around him.


:flush:



> I*n his first brush, two boys hung him over a fence as bait for another dog*. The dog ripped off parts of his hind limbs: the majority of his left hind leg, then the foot of his right leg, leaving a mangled stump. Witnesses later grabbed the tiny brown puppy and took him to the shelter. Once there, they re-told the shocking story of what they witnessed, but pleaded to remain anonymous.


:stick::hammer::hammer::hammer:

ugh more of the HSUS BS Good luck with what you decide Lisa. their wording needs worked on


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I think those are quotes from diane jessup's book, I read that but if you look at the bottom of the page it shows his sources he quoted. I know I had the same reaction when I read that.

Thanks whitney I looked at the face book nothing out of the ordinary. What I like is he advocates for the gamebred dogs not just the bullies and has more of a gamebred dog owners attitude than your typical pit bull rescues nuts, you know the ones I mean! The ones who think all pitbulls are butterflies and bows, and belong in dog parks.....


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Wait....Pit bulls can't wear bows to dog parks? What if I take off the bow?


----------

